# Allergies



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

As you may know Oscar has been suffering with some kind of allergy. He's been to the vets twice. The first time his was prescribed a cream which helped it go away but about a week later it came back and he was given a steroid injection and I was told to give him piriton tablet everyday. They said if it didn't go away it kept recurring then they would investigate further to see what was actually causing it. After lots of advice about food causing allergies I finally managed to get him to eat a 4* food. I was going to leave going back to the vets for a week to see if this new food helped but today I have noticed these brown patches appearing around his private parts and groin area. Is this connected to allergies? Should I still leave it a week or take him the vets tomorrow? I don't know if I'm worrying for nothing . I'm just the kind who goes the vet over the slightest little thing! 
Pictures attached of his groin area, his worst paw and of his legs that have got a slightly freckly appearance.

































Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Vets appointment has been made for 4pm this evening. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

Good luck at the vets....


----------



## fizzy n kirbys mum (Jan 17, 2005)

I'm no expert but looks like a Bacterial skin infection or maybe demodex to me.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Back from the vets. He's been given a 3 week course of antibiotics as it looks infected and I got his regular flea treatment while I was there. He suggested the special food diet that is impossible to have an reaction too to see if it is a food allergy but as he knows Oscar is extremely fussy thinks it may be difficult so he is happy for him to stay on the naturesdiet I have just started to feed but he cannot have any treats! Oscar is not going be happy with that lol but it's for his own good. I've got another appointment to go back in 3 weeks so he can see how he is then x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Did the vet give you any anti bac/anti fungal shampoo for the itching? If not try rubbing some coconut oil into the sore parts, it has both anti bacterial and anti fungal properties as well as being soothing and moisturising.
You could get a hair sample tested for allergies if they don't clear up, but i am betting they will now he is eating a good food.


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

I'm really hoping so. I wasn't given and shampoo but I will get some coconut oil tomorrow. Also going try baths with oatmeal as that's supposed be soothing for itchy skin x 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

